# python



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

is there an easy way to get the tempurature right on a python gravel vac? im puttin my aquarium thermomiter infront of the outcoming water then puting it in my tanks. Is there an easy way to get teh temp right?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

hook the python up to the sink, and let the water run down through it, make sure the python is turned and pulled down (syphon mode) and your faucet water will go through your python hooked up to your faucet, once the tempature is acceptable, push your python up and turn, now you should be in fill mode at the desired tempature.

hope I explanied that right................


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

sounds easyier than what i was doing ill try it thakns alot


----------



## tectad (Jul 5, 2005)

that's what i do, works fine for me............just remember to add de-chlorinator!!!!!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

tectad said:


> that's what i do, works fine for me............just remember to add de-chlorinator!!!!!
> [snapback]1117490[/snapback]​


Only if needed though. I have well-water which is safe from chemicals for the fish. I am so thankful that I don't have city water!








~Taylor~


----------



## Scarface (Jan 25, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> tectad said:
> 
> 
> > that's what i do, works fine for me............just remember to add de-chlorinator!!!!!
> ...


Just make sure you don't have a lot of heavy metals in that water though Taylor


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

yea mashunter explained it perfectly









i dont even use a thermometer, just feel the water.... after a change my water never varies more than a few tenths of a degree


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

shutter13 said:


> yea mashunter explained it perfectly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've always been gone by "touch" too. I have always been right on too, so no problems for me.








~Taylor~


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> shutter13 said:
> 
> 
> > yea mashunter explained it perfectly
> ...


and i always feel the water a little while its going, if it seems off i run to the sink and make adjustments


----------

